# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Vaunt, smart glasses, Intel Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Intel Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Exclusive: Intel's new smart glasses hands-on

Published on Feb 5, 2018




> Intel's Vaunt smart glasses won't make you look like a Glasshole. Dieter Bohn got an exclusive look at Intel's latest gadget. By shining a low-powered laser into your retina, the glasses can get all sorts of information without pulling out your phone.


"Intel made smart glasses that look normal"
Exclusive first look at Vaunt, which uses retinal projection to put a display in your eyeball

by Dieter Bohn
February 5, 2018

----------

